# I need a voice changer to hack



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I want to add a voice changer to the stalkabout that I am building, the stalkabout will not have a mouth so instead, I want to figure out how to make his eyes flash to the sound of my voice, my first thought was a talking through boris, but there is no way I could bring myself to destroy one of those, so I have been looking for something similar that I could use instead.

Anyone know of a toy out there that would work?

My plans are to have battery powered pc speakers mounted to the costume and led lights in the head for the eyes.

If I cant get the sound to work, I would just go with solid led lights OR if I could figure out how to power one of those mini strobe lights, that would be pretty cool to use as eyes. I am using a small bucket as a base for the head so that I can use it as a place to hide the electronics so I could line it with foil and have the strobe lights reflect through open eye sockets.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems to me to be the same basis as lightning/thunder that uses a color organ...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i have an old alien mask with a voice changer in it I want to hack. If you figure out how to hack one, tell me!
Try a Build-a-bear sound chip if you have one near you.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

yes it sounds like a job for a color organ. if you hooked up little tiny light bulbs to one, It could work.


----------

